# Personal Loan and "leaving" UAE



## useruser (Jun 12, 2018)

Hi together,

i read already a lot of cases that people looking for help after resign or leaving the country with pending loan in UAE. That makes me scarred that they will do something to me.

In my case i have a pending loan of 490k AED but i need to go back to germany next month. I can not pay the loan in once. My Loan is with ADCB. I need to leave because something bad happened to my family. Everything went different like i planned.

I planned to contact the bank and talk to them regarding that. I dont want to leave without any clarification. I mean if the problem is "solved" i am planning to come back to Dubai. If they have a case against me they will put me behind the bars for sure. I want to avoid that.

I heared that they will freeze my account after they get the information from my company that this is my last salary, this is ok for me and it is something for me that i understand. 
As well i will deposit more money to the account for the worst case to cover more installments.

I know the bank heared a lot of storys like that. But there must be a proper way that is ok for both sides.

Maybe someone of you know someone with similar case or can give me an advice.

Thanks in advance.
If i missed any important information i will provide you.


Best regards together


----------



## twowheelsgood (Feb 21, 2013)

If its 490k you owe, its probable that when they know you are leaving, they will try and stop you from departing before its paid.

Its not the same as owing a small amount on a car - for 490k you could buy a house so expect them to play hard as anyone else who was owed 490k would.


----------



## useruser (Jun 12, 2018)

twowheelsgood said:


> If its 490k you owe, its probable that when they know you are leaving, they will try and stop you from departing before its paid.
> 
> Its not the same as owing a small amount on a car - for 490k you could buy a house so expect them to play hard as anyone else who was owed 490k would.


I see, this is why i want talk with the bank. Its not i want to do that behind their back and trying to escape.
I mean if they trying to keep me away from depart its ok as well but its still no solution. Or am i wrong?


----------



## Stevesolar (Dec 21, 2012)

useruser said:


> I see, this is why i want talk with the bank. Its not i want to do that behind their back and trying to escape.
> I mean if they trying to keep me away from depart its ok as well but its still no solution. Or am i wrong?


Hi,
You might want to consider waiting until you are outside the country first - before talking to the bank.
This will put you in a stronger negotiation position and prevent them from trying to put any sort of travel ban on you, whilst you are still in the UAE.
Cheers
Steve


----------



## Chocoholic (Oct 29, 2012)

So are your company cancelling your visa? This is going to be your problem, if so, as when they put your final salary in a say it's your final salary the bank will automatically freeze everything against instalments on the loan.

Unfortunately most banks aren't interested in listening, working out payment plans etc, they'll want their money - end of story.


----------



## Standanista (Sep 26, 2014)

You should pay the money back that you borrowed, end of the day, and then leave. If that's not possible then you'll be better off sorting it out from overseas, but if you're honest you should pay your debt first, full stop. What's the thing with Germans not being prepared to pay their debts though? You still owe the Poles, British and many others billions from the damage and murder that you committed during the war.


----------



## Tackledummy (Jul 14, 2013)

Standanista said:


> You should pay the money back that you borrowed, end of the day, and then leave. If that's not possible then you'll be better off sorting it out from overseas, but if you're honest you should pay your debt first, full stop. What's the thing with Germans not being prepared to pay their debts though? You still owe the Poles, British and many others billions from the damage and murder that you committed during the war.


Careful up here on your high horse 

Just remember the forum rules...... and iirc we "Great Britons" are less than saintly, we conquered more than half the globe at one point in time, and we were not very nice about how we did it - if we had to pay our dues for those 'atrocities' we'd be in big trouble!


----------



## Chocoholic (Oct 29, 2012)

Standanista said:


> You should pay the money back that you borrowed, end of the day, and then leave. If that's not possible then you'll be better off sorting it out from overseas, but if you're honest you should pay your debt first, full stop. What's the thing with Germans not being prepared to pay their debts though? You still owe the Poles, British and many others billions from the damage and murder that you committed during the war.


Wow how rude and insensitive are you?!

Oh so you'd have 490k just lying about would you? FYI, Brits are huge culprits for skipping out on debt, behaving appallingly here and getting into trouble, probably more than many other nationalities.

Also, we 'Brits' raped, pillaged and murdered our way to conquering other nations - so just shush!

I'm married to a German who is fed up of people like you bringing up 'the war' and punishing people for things that happened lifetimes ago.

FYI, both my great grandfather and my grandfather were sunk by German u-boats and held as POW's - yet held no grudges. So just stop it!


----------



## twowheelsgood (Feb 21, 2013)

Standanista said:


> You still owe the Poles, British and many others billions from the damage and murder that you committed during the war.


English ignorance writ large.

All debts were settled.

After World War II, according to the Potsdam conference held between July 17 and August 2, 1945, Germany was to pay the Allies US$23 billion mainly in machinery and manufacturing plants. Reparations to the Soviet Union stopped in 1953. Large numbers of factories were dismantled or destroyed. Dismantling in the west stopped in 1950.

Beginning before the German surrender and continuing for the next two years, the United States pursued a vigorous program of harvesting all technological and scientific know-how as well as all patents and many leading scientists in Germany (known as Operation Paperclip). Historian John Gimbel, in his book Science Technology and Reparations: Exploitation and Plunder in Postwar Germany, states that the "intellectual reparations" taken by the U.S. and the UK amounted to close to $10 billion.[8] German reparations were partly to be in the form of forced labor. By 1947, approximately 4,000,000 German POWs and civilians were used as forced labor (under various headings, such as "reparations labor" or "enforced labor") in the Soviet Union, France, the UK, Belgium and in Germany in U.S run "Military Labor Service Units".

So no, there are no Germans alive today who owe you the slightest thing. The Germans even settled with what became Israel and as they dont think the Germans owe them anything I am not sure who you speak for?


----------



## Stevesolar (Dec 21, 2012)

And the OP might not even be German!
They just simply said that their family live in Germany.


----------



## Chocoholic (Oct 29, 2012)

Stevesolar said:


> And the OP might not even be German!
> They just simply said that their family live in Germany.


Good point! 

And people wonder why so many other nationalities hate Brits. Because of the ignorant, ridiculous comments made by people like that.

It's that sort of nonsense that makes so many of us ashamed to be British,


----------



## Chad Rogen (Jun 30, 2017)

Got it!


----------

